# West German Victoria Fahrrad Werkes My Lady mixte



## kiwigem (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone know anything at all about these bikes?  I just picked one up on the craig.  It's in stunning condition and beautifully appointed: fenders, integrated friction light, rack, and all. Not only are the decals intact- it still has what I believe to be the "approved by" sticker.  Anyway, beyond the famous "Victoria Fahrrad Werkes" poster we've all seen in Pottery Barn-type catalogues, I can't find out ANYTHING about this bike.  Does anyone know anything?  Here are some photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/61339233@N08/sets/72157626768578657/
Thanks!


----------

